# New member....long time smoker.  Need some advice.



## joshso (Feb 2, 2020)

I've been smoking for years, I started on a Kamado smoker and then added a stick burner to my arsenal.  Last summer my wife and I had our first baby (late in life as we are both nearly 40).  Of course with the addition of him our time has been very limited.  I think after he was born in June I only smoked food twice....I used to do it at least once a week.  Lately I've been looking at going with something more automated so that I can still enjoy some smoked food while raising my son.  

I'm looking for some input on what type (and brand) of smoker I should get.  At this point I've narrowed it down to a propane or pellet smoker.  I don't think I want to go with electric as I have read they do not provide as much smoke flavor (and in some cases it seems it could be lacking completely).  I was looking at a Traeger in hopes of replacing my current propane grill and adding the option of the pellet smoker.  Although what is concerning me is the temp range...it doesn't go that high on the Traeger so searing is out so it doesn't exactly serve the purpose of replacing my current propane grill (although I could always sear on my Kamado).  Also I'm not sure if I want to spend $1k or more on what is essentially going to be used as a smoker only.

That takes me to a propane smoker.  From what I understand it lends better flavor than electric and the price points are lower than the Traeger smokers.  I typically do pork butts, ribs and chicken; only occasionally brisket and bacon.  I think the propane makes sense due to the price point, the sizes seem convenient as I can move it when not in use and while the shelf size is small they do have multiple shelves.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Obviously it’s higher on the cost spectrum but the new Weber smoke fire could be the perfect answer for you as they did design it with the ability to sear and not just smoke. I really want one but as I already have a WSM and a kettle it’d then be competing against a propane and I’d have to debate if owning the WSM is then worth it at all or not


----------



## joshso (Feb 2, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Obviously it’s higher on the cost spectrum but the new Weber smoke fire could be the perfect answer for you as they did design it with the ability to sear and not just smoke. I really want one but as I already have a WSM and a kettle it’d then be competing against a propane and I’d have to debate if owning the WSM is then worth it at all or not



I wasn’t even aware that Weber was getting into the pellet game!  I just read the review on Amazing Ribs and so far this seems to be a very good option.  And honestly the price is in line with the Traeger I was looking at.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 2, 2020)

The electric smoker makes food just as good as the gas unit imo, I own both, temps are a lot easier to control on the electric , adding a pellet tray stops a refill of the factory tray every 45 minutes or so up to many hours, I put small chunks in mine to extend the time, the pellet smoker is where the light smoke is for the most part, a tube added helps out enuff for most folks. It will burn2-4 hours depending how you set it in the unit, horizontal will let the fire burn faster and vertical will slow it down, least that's been my results


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 2, 2020)

I would disagree entirely about the electrics. They do need about $20 worth of work to give them that great smoke flavor. In my experience, it's actually pellet grills that give a far less Smoky flavor.


----------



## rich59901 (Feb 2, 2020)

joshso said:


> I've been smoking for years, I started on a Kamado smoker and then added a stick burner to my arsenal.  Last summer my wife and I had our first baby (late in life as we are both nearly 40).  Of course with the addition of him our time has been very limited.  I think after he was born in June I only smoked food twice....I used to do it at least once a week.  Lately I've been looking at going with something more automated so that I can still enjoy some smoked food while raising my son.
> 
> I'm looking for some input on what type (and brand) of smoker I should get.  At this point I've narrowed it down to a propane or pellet smoker.  I don't think I want to go with electric as I have read they do not provide as much smoke flavor (and in some cases it seems it could be lacking completely).  I was looking at a Traeger in hopes of replacing my current propane grill and adding the option of the pellet smoker.  Although what is concerning me is the temp range...it doesn't go that high on the Traeger so searing is out so it doesn't exactly serve the purpose of replacing my current propane grill (although I could always sear on my Kamado).  Also I'm not sure if I want to spend $1k or more on what is essentially going to be used as a smoker only.
> 
> ...


I bought a Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker that if I could get the temp down to a solid 225 I would be happy. I bought a Kaduf pellet smoke tray which will put out 10 hours of smoke if it;s fully loaded and burning from both ends..So,basically it's a set it and forget it..I monitor all the temps on my cell phone with a Solis Smart Food Thermometer that has 6  blue tooth probes to watch box temps and meat temps  and has a timer..You might look at that path..My smoker was under $200.00


----------



## S-met (Feb 2, 2020)

You didn't mention your budget or how many people you routinely intend to be cooking for. It might help with a good recommendation.

I'd look into smokin-it, smokin-tex and cookshack before making a decision. Good and efficient electric smokers that impart a good smoke flavor and use little wood.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## joshso (Feb 2, 2020)

Rich59901 I've read a lot of complaints about the Masterbuilt brand, or should I say there seems to be those that hate them or those that love them.  I'm definitely fine smoking at 225 but I don't want to fight with the smoker to get there.  I run my stick burner between 210 and 240 usually.  In regards to temp probes, I put two Tel-Tru thermometers in my stick burner plus I have a Thermoworks Smoke thermometer that I put on the grill to monitor that temp (in both the stick and Kamado).  I've thought about upgrading to something that I can access through my phone, but just haven't yet.  Although I agree with you 100%, you have to get a true temp on your smoke!

Thanks Kruizer...I don't know why I didn't join sooner!

S-met, we entertain a lot so I cook for two people up to fifty plus (I was a Chef for years so I can handle this type of stuff).  If I'm cooking for a high number of people some of the proteins will be smoked and supplemented with other items, simply to offset the amount of items I have to babysit on the smoker.  

It would be nice to be able to fit a pork butt, a few racks of ribs and some chicken thighs in the smoker.  In regards to budget, that's open ended.  I'm not going to drop thousands of dollars but I am more than willing to spend some bucks for something that works well and will last a long time.  I'll check out what you recommended for some more ideas.

thanks all for the great advice.


----------



## joshso (Feb 3, 2020)

I just ordered a Cookshack Smokette Elite SM025.  I use a price check plugin on my browser and the price dropped significantly in the last 30 days.  It should it over $1700 in the beginning of January and the price this morning was $899...still a decent chunk of change but I'll deal with explaining this purchase to my wife later.  I would imagine the drop is due to a new model coming out.  

Anyways, thanks everyone for the input; I really appreciate it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2020)

I think you should have looked at the new Master Built gravity charcoal smoker. It looks like it will be very popular & at around $400.
Al


----------



## rich59901 (Feb 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I think you should have looked at the new Master Built gravity charcoal smoker. It looks like it will be very popular & at around $400.
> Al


I still may Al. I've been struggling with this one for 4 years..I found a cheap source for the Needle Valve and I'll try the brick trick over the burner..


----------



## 2020BBQ!!!! (Feb 3, 2020)

joshso said:


> I just ordered a Cookshack Smokette Elite SM025.  I use a price check plugin on my browser and the price dropped significantly in the last 30 days.  It should it over $1700 in the beginning of January and the price this morning was $899...still a decent chunk of change but I'll deal with explaining this purchase to my wife later.  I would imagine the drop is due to a new model coming out.
> 
> Anyways, thanks everyone for the input; I really appreciate it.


I love my cookshack smoker.


----------



## rich59901 (Feb 3, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Obviously it’s higher on the cost spectrum but the new Weber smoke fire could be the perfect answer for you as they did design it with the ability to sear and not just smoke. I really want one but as I already have a WSM and a kettle it’d then be competing against a propane and I’d have to debate if owning the WSM is then worth it at all or not


Is that on the Market now..I saw a blog about it coming soon on Meathead..Under 1K


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 3, 2020)

rich59901 said:


> Is that on the Market now..I saw a blog about it coming soon on Meathead..Under 1K


I think it’s shipping this month but it’s been available for presale


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 5, 2020)

joshso said:


> I've been smoking for years, I started on a Kamado smoker and then added a stick burner to my arsenal.  Last summer my wife and I had our first baby (late in life as we are both nearly 40).  Of course with the addition of him our time has been very limited.  I think after he was born in June I only smoked food twice....I used to do it at least once a week.  Lately I've been looking at going with something more automated so that I can still enjoy some smoked food while raising my son.
> 
> I'm looking for some input on what type (and brand) of smoker I should get.  At this point I've narrowed it down to a propane or pellet smoker.  I don't think I want to go with electric as I have read they do not provide as much smoke flavor (and in some cases it seems it could be lacking completely).  I was looking at a Traeger in hopes of replacing my current propane grill and adding the option of the pellet smoker.  Although what is concerning me is the temp range...it doesn't go that high on the Traeger so searing is out so it doesn't exactly serve the purpose of replacing my current propane grill (although I could always sear on my Kamado).  Also I'm not sure if I want to spend $1k or more on what is essentially going to be used as a smoker only.
> 
> ...


Check criagslist and the facebook market place for a used propane smoker I've seen them on there for as low as 40 bucks. Try out the propane I have one it does great on anythi6 tou want to smoke. And if you decide you don't like just sell it to someone else and go buy a pellet grill. Congratulations on your 1st Kid my wife and I just had a boy 9 months ago!


----------



## minden man (Apr 20, 2020)

joshso said:


> Rich59901 I've read a lot of complaints about the Masterbuilt brand, or should I say there seems to be those that hate them or those that love them.  I'm definitely fine smoking at 225 but I don't want to fight with the smoker to get there.  I run my stick burner between 210 and 240 usually.  In regards to temp probes, I put two Tel-Tru thermometers in my stick burner plus I have a Thermoworks Smoke thermometer that I put on the grill to monitor that temp (in both the stick and Kamado).  I've thought about upgrading to something that I can access through my phone, but just haven't yet.  Although I agree with you 100%, you have to get a true temp on your smoke!
> 
> Thanks Kruizer...I don't know why I didn't join sooner!
> 
> ...


My 9 year old Masterbuilt Propane XL-40 will hold +5-5 degrees from 200-275* all day long. After joining up here, I tried all the hack and mods listed, and I didn't like the results I got, so I developed my own. Somewhere on the site are pictures of the mods I made years ago. Covering the stock chip tray on the bottom, to help prevent the wood from catching on fire: junk-it did not work. Using a cast iron skillet for a wood tray sort-of worked but I wasted a ton of propane trying to get the skillet to heat my smoker and  make smoke: junk-another bad idea. And then was something about modifying the water pan: junk-another mod that did not work for me. To all of the people that used the cast iron skillet and modified water pan, if it worked for you, then more power to you. I ended up using the stock water tray rack but in a different way: in the stock mounting bracket for the water pan I dropped a 9" cake pan from the dollar store with a chunk of fire brick inside and sitting loose on the top of the rack is now a 9x13x2 cake pan I fill with water, and at 250* or so I add water about 90 minutes or so, not every 20 minutes like before. And if you want to know what I did for using wood chucks, PM me.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 20, 2020)

joshso
 thread here is a couple of months old, what did you end up getting?


----------

